# New to the forum, but not new to horses...



## PaintNPasoQH (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi! I'm new  My name is Heidi. I'm 21 and have been a horse owner for nearly 5 years now. I own a 20+ year old Paint gelding named Apaches (below in my sig) and a 6 year old Paso Fino/QH cross named Cisco whom I trained undersaddle this past year  I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------

